# Dell Computers now sold at Walmart



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

This is now the 4th advertisement I have seen on TV, DELL Computers and systems, are now being sold at Walmart~! I went to their web site but Dells and not yet listed~!


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

I hope that WM starts selling the printers and toner cartridges as well. I have a Dell color laser printer and having to order the cartridges over the internet is a pain. Would be nice to have a local source since I'm a procrastinator.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

IMHO, if Dell's selling @ Wal-Mart, it means they're not doing so hot.


----------



## PcH8er (Jul 18, 2005)

This really goes to show where Dell is headed.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Why say that? H-P been sold for years like that. AND in Walmart at that~~
And between H-P and Dell Those are the BIGGEST~! And selling more then any other makers.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

arabian knight said:


> Why say that? H-P been sold for years like that. AND in Walmart at that~~


Yeah, and they started being sold in Wal-Mart about the same time that HP went downhill. I've talked to DELL TECHS who have told me this - not that I needed to talk to them to get this opinion.



> And between H-P and Dell Those are the BIGGEST~! And selling more then any other makers.


Ford sells more trucks than any other automaker, but they're not the best quality. Quantity does not equal quality.


----------



## Rocky Fields (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey.

I was in Wallymart a couple days ago and the greeter was passing out an advert card for a low end Dell they are selling.

As for Ford trucks, I've had five and have been happy with all of them. Sounds like a subject for General Chat, not Computers.

RF


----------



## Cat (Jun 19, 2004)

The flyer I saw advertising Dells @ Walmart was a limited offer while supplies last type of deal. 

What I wonder is that is there really any item out there that wouldn't benefit being carried at Walmart these days? I'd much rather be able to go in and pick it up than have to worry about ordering something online & having to wait for it to be shipped. There's also a lot to be said about impulse control or lack thereof. People are much more likely to slam down $500 that they don't have if they can get instant gratification and don't have to wait for something. Welcome to the land of opportunity.


----------



## Junkmanme (Dec 16, 2006)

I bought my computer at WalMart. It is a Compaq 5150WM. (I think the WM stands for Wal-Mart) It was just before HP bought Compaq. I've been pleased with it....although there are much better and FASTER machines available in the same general price range now (cheap).

buy it where you can get it (reasonable $$$)..but consider "service" in your purchase.

just my 2 pesos worth,
Bruce
P.S. *Kung* , I think FORD builds a fine QUALITY Truck.


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

arabian knight said:


> This is now the 4th advertisement I have seen on TV, DELL Computers and systems, are now being sold at Walmart~! I went to their web site but Dells and not yet listed~!


I saw 'em at Super Wal-mart yesterday. Nice looking systems, with reasonable specs. They don't include a monitor tho....con


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

For the record, I own TWO Ford trucks, and I am in love with both of them.

But one can't argue with statistics, however; and Toyota takes high honors there.

Will I buy one? Naah, I'll stick with Ford. I didn't say they sucked.  Just that they're not the best quality.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2007)

arabian knight said:


> This is now the 4th advertisement I have seen on TV, DELL Computers and systems, are now being sold at Walmart~! I went to their web site but Dells and not yet listed~!


 $698 for the Dell Dimension, which I got directly from Dell's outlet store (new, not refurbished) for $269. :baby04:


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

The dell systems I saw at Super Wal-mart had:
1gb ram
150gb hdd (rather small, for storage junkies like me)
Windows Vista Home Premium
DVD R-/+RW
Basic Keyboard and Optical Mouse
Basic Speakers
Dell mouspad
for 480 bucks!!! They only had two left, setting by the front doors.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2007)

14yearpcmaker said:


> 150gb hdd (rather small, for storage junkies like me)


 I only have an 80gb hd but when I get too much stuff, I burn it to cd's and/or upload a few things into my online storage directory that I made on my server.

I try not to have too much stuff on my hd, it just slows me down.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

I have a 60 gig drive and STILL have 43.6 gigs free and this is over 4 year old Dell machine. So a machine like that at WM would be Just Perfect for a person like myself. As I have only 256 in ram mem. and it is exspensive to upgrade to more. as I would like 1 gig in ram. But I also have a nice sound system on here Sound Blaster 5.1 dolby Digital output. Course I could Put that in another dell noting worng with that.
in fact it is a good day to run up to Wm just to look at them~! It is hot today and going for a ride is not a bad idea at all.


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

ladycat said:


> I only have an 80gb hd but when I get too much stuff, I burn it to cd's and/or upload a few things into my online storage directory that I made on my server.
> 
> I try not to have too much stuff on my hd, it just slows me down.


I currently have a 260gb hdd with about 97gb left. I also have two 4gb usb sticks, which are complely full. (pictures,movies,games,music,backups)
Having alot of stuff on your hdd does slow you down, but with proper software you can keep your machine running like new, no matter how much hdd space you use. I LOVE "System Mechanic 7",,, It keeps my machine running like new, and I only run it twice a month. It defrags my hdd,fixes security flaws, defrags ram, scans for spyware nasties, removes duplicate files, cleans system clutter, removes internet clutter, configures you internet connection for best speed, tweaks your download settings for faster downloads, compresses windows registry, backups registry, and removes broken shortcuts. System Mechanic is only 19 bucks at WM.


----------

